# 2010 IFBB Tampa Pro Competitor List



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 IFBB Tampa Pro Competitor List The 2010 IFBB Tampa Pro contests are coming up this weekend, and here are the tentative competitor lists for the four IFBB pro contests that will be held. It looks to be quite an interesting lineup. They are: 2010 Tampa Pro Men???s Bodybuilding competitor list: Serdar Aktolga (Turkey) Troy [...]

*Read More...*


----------

